# Eheim 2028' Fluval FX4 or Fluval FX6



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi. I am setting up a 75 gallon mbuna cichlid tank. I would like to use just 1 canister filter to avoid lots of clutter in the tank. Which of these would be best for my size tank? Eheim 2028, Fluval FX6 or Fluval FX4? Any other recommendations welcome too.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The eheim if it's in the budget but an FX6 would be overkill with prejudice lol.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We use the fx6 on our 75 gal. tank.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am worried that the fx6 will be too strong. Is fx4 more suited? Honestly I love Eheim. That is what I have always used but fluval may be more in reach price wise.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The FX4 should be sufficient for your needs. You could use the FX6 if you want though. I overkill my filtration using a sump and a canister filter on my 180 but that's just personal preference lol.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks! Would the Eheim 2028 be the equivalent to the FX4 or does Eheim have another model that is similar?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you already have the Eheim 2028 or were you planning on buying it new/used?

I have a 2028 and 2229 on a 75G Tanganyika tank and it is sufficient but I don't think I would use the 2028 as a single filter on a Malawi tank.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't have any filter right now. I am just setting up. What is your opinion on FX6 vs FX4 as only filter for a 75 gallon mbuna tank?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The FX4 is more than triple the filtration capacity of your tank and would be sufficient, the FX6 would be even more ideal and keep the tank cleaner for sure. Like I said, I would rather err on the side of excess when it comes to filtration it's really just what your budget will allow. But no the eheim 2028 isn't equal to the FX4 it's about 100 gallons less filtration capacity.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I might lean toward the FX4 since it is a smaller filter but I don't have any experience with one for a 75G tank so I will defer to others that have the experience.

I would double check the FX4 dimensions though to be sure it will fit in your stand though and will have enough clearance to install and remove the filter easy enough.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm running an FX4 on a 46 Bow front and it's been great. Tank is crystal clear and numbers are perfect.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

BlueSunshine said:


> We use the fx6 on our 75 gal. tank.


We also use a 450 gph circulation pump on this tank with the fx6. With mbuna, I think to much circulation will be the least of your concerns.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok. One more question. Would a sump be a better option than a canister filter?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I may just be biased but sumps are freakin awesome! There's endless possibilities and the maintenance is easy. Sumps are much more efficient biological filters but not so great at mechanical filtration for Africans. I've got a fluidized sand bed in the first chamber, biological in the second, a pothos, purigen and a pump for two denitrifying reactors in the third chamber and return in the 4th. I've also got a fluval 402 tied into that for mechanical filtration and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Fx5/Fx6 is fine on a 75g. I ran an Fx5 on my 75g hap/mbuna tank for a couple years till the 240g tank was ready for them and it did the job well. No worries about too much flow with it.


----------



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

IMO, Eheim 2080 is one of best canisters for bio filtration but it doesn't do a great job mechanically. FX4/6 on the other hand, is the best canister for mechanical filtration...that's expected with a beast of a motor and a canister surrounded in foam. Tough call that's why I went with the Eheim and an FX5 in my 135g malawi tank :lol:.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

LOL! I was hoping to cut down on the amount of tubes to equipment that I had in my tank by choosing just one.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just go with the FX6 bro, you can't go wrong with that for a one filter solution.


----------



## kw70 (Apr 16, 2017)

That's the plan. Thanks everyone.


----------

